# Science of Vaping



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

Ok so i just got into a heated argument with someone about the science surrounding vaping, so i thought i should create a public thread so i can reffer to this when non-vapers want to know more, the tagged image was his definition of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (11/1/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Ok so i just got into a heated argument with someone about the science surrounding vaping, so i thought i should create a public thread so i can reffer to this when non-vapers want to know more, the tagged image was his definition of vaping


Oh wow! Where did that definition come from? They need to be taken out back and shot!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh wow! Where did that definition come from? They need to be taken out back and shot!


agreed i actually just told the guy hes a dom p**s for thinking thats the defintion of vaping, sorry for the spelling mistakes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

[13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Bra it's a defibitions
[13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Don't comment if u dnt understand!
[13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: which are inaccurate which should tell you how trustworthy that site is
[13:51, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: omf
[13:51, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Bra don't stray pls get a better education and learn the meaning lmimp
[13:52, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: high quality vg and pg contains now water, thats why its a good lubricant and pg is used in antifreeze cause it contains no water so has a very low freezing point
[13:53, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: It's how we can define it's ******* saying it is water vapor it's stating it's like water vapor. ‍♂
[13:53, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Dom‍♂‍♂‍♂
[13:54, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: its says water vapor not like water vapor
[13:54, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Do u know what define means
[13:55, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Thought so
[13:55, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: State or describe exactly the nature, scope, or meaning of.
‘the contract will seek to define the client's obligations’

1.1 Give the meaning of (a word or phrase), especially in a dictionary.
‘the dictionary defines it as ‘a type of pasture’’

1.2 Make up or establish the character or essence of.
‘for some, the football club defines their identity’
[13:55, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/define
[13:57, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: so according to the oxford dictionary my definition of define is accurate and yours not so much


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

the 6211

number is mine


----------



## zadiac (11/1/18)

I have learned over the years not to get into arguments with people who _*do not want to understand*_ how vaping works. It's a waste of time as they already made up their minds.
I know a guy who started vaping to quit and then read _*one*_ article that said you'll get water in your lungs from vaping. He immediately stopped and went back to smoking. Even after presenting him with evidence that it's not true, he still believes it and won't quit smoking. No use arguing with him.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

zadiac said:


> I have learned over the years not to get into arguments with people who _*do not want to understand*_ how vaping works. It's a waste of time as they already made up their minds.
> I know a guy who started vaping to quit and then read _*one*_ article that said you'll get water in your lungs from vaping. He immediately stopped and went back to smoking. Even after presenting him with evidence that it's not true, he still believes it and won't quit smoking. No use arguing with him.


funny thing is this guy still vapes


----------



## Raindance (11/1/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> funny thing is this guy still vapes


He vapes!!!? Well in that case he must be saving a bundle on juice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (11/1/18)

zadiac said:


> I have learned over the years not to get into arguments with people who _*do not want to understand*_ how vaping works. It's a waste of time as they already made up their minds.
> I know a guy who started vaping to quit and then read _*one*_ article that said you'll get water in your lungs from vaping. He immediately stopped and went back to smoking. Even after presenting him with evidence that it's not true, he still believes it and won't quit smoking. No use arguing with him.


Agreed! 

It's like playing chess against a pigeon. No matter how good a player you are, the pigeon will just crap on the board and knock over your pieces while parading around triumphantly. The trick is not to invite them to a game at all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

anyway, does anybody know the exact science behind vaping that could possibly explain extensively


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> [13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Bra it's a defibitions
> [13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: Don't comment if u dnt understand!
> [13:50, 1/11/2018] +27 61 *******: which are inaccurate which should tell you how trustworthy that site is
> [13:51, 1/11/2018] +27 84 *******: omf
> ...



Hi @SSSSMARCUSSSSS 

We have edited out the personal mobile numbers in that post.
Just to preserve personal information - in case the other participant in your conversation would not want his/her number being shared publicly.

In future, rather don't publish personal info of others on public platforms

Thanks


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @SSSSMARCUSSSSS
> 
> We have edited out the personal mobile numbers in that post.
> Just to preserve personal information - in case the other participant in your conversation would not want his/her number being shared publicly.
> ...


Sorry, wasnt thinking at the time, was still venting


----------



## zadiac (11/1/18)

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> funny thing is this guy still vapes



Then he is just a troll IMO


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

probably but even if he is this is still a thread that should be opened non the less


----------



## KZOR (11/1/18)

Simply put i would say that vaping is an activity where someone uses a device called a ecig or vaporizer to generate heat in order to change a compound in liquid form into a aerosol which can be either inhaled from the mouth to the lung or directly into the lung and then exhaled.



zadiac said:


> you'll get water in your lungs from vaping


Next time just tell someone, who has the same train of thought, the following :
Water has to line each of the millions of lung alveoli since the only way to exchange gasses are in a dissolved state. The water component of the aerosol has no impact on that water lining as most is exhaled again. Is it dangerous walking around when it is misty outside?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (11/1/18)

Net n nw onderwyser kan dit so verduidelik

Reactions: Like 2


----------

